# So I'm taking the Reo P67 leap



## RenaldoRheeder

With my one year vaping anniversary coming up in April, I still have one box to tick : The dreaded Mech Mod. 

So I pulled the trigger last night on a Reo P67 from @Rob Fisher. Now I have to get ready and prepare for what I have been avoiding for a long time. Luckily I know that I am in safe hands here on ECIGSSA. 

Any pointers and references are welcome and greatly appreciated already. I am in sponge mode and ready for maximum absorption. 




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Currently saving up to take the mech mod leap myself so this is going to be very useful... ps congratulations on the Reo Sir

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

RenaldoRheeder said:


> With my one year vaping anniversary coming up in April, I still have one box to tick : The dreaded Mech Mod.
> 
> So I pulled the trigger last night on a Reo P67 from @Rob Fisher. Now I have to get ready and prepare for what I have been avoiding for a long time. Luckily I know that I am in safe hands here on ECIGSSA.
> 
> Any pointers and references are welcome and greatly appreciated already. I am in sponge mode and ready for maximum absorption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Congrats buddy
I am glad you took it as I was itching to pull the trigger  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

If you ever order from Amazon then grab yourself some Deoxit Gold. Get the little bottle with the lid with brush. It lasts forever and painting the contacts stops arching and keeps your REO hitting hard.

You may want a soft silicone bottle rather than the standard bottle. But I added one to your parcel so don't go buy till you have tested both bottles to see which one you prefer.

All you need is an RDA and some juice and you are set!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Carnival

I will be following this thread, as I also just pulled the trigger on mechs. I am always open to learning more!

Here’s a link to ohm’s law: 

Here’s a few good threads to read:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-is-a-mech.t5276/#post-116098
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/battery-venting-and-exploding.t33644/#post-491866
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mech-queries-advanced.t39189/#post-552577
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/scared-to-use-my-mech-mod.t34559/#post-502122
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mechanical-advice.t27505/#post-419396

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Thanks Rob - I'll visit Amazon shortly 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

I would not be too concerned about the battery venting or blowing up in your face @RenaldoRheeder.
The Reo as apposed to other mechs has a bit of safety in that regard.
The spring at the bottom of the battery will collapse if you draw too much current. The battery will drop and the circuit will be opened.

Saying that, I have never had that problem....yet. Just keep your builds above 0.3ohm to be on the safe side.
I MTL and I think my lowest build is about 0.6ohm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Carnival said:


> I will be following this thread, as I also just pulled the trigger on mechs. I am always open to learning more!
> 
> Here’s a link to ohm’s law:
> 
> Here’s a few good threads to read:




Thanks @Carnival 



Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

GregF said:


> I would not be too concerned about the battery venting or blowing up in your face @RenaldoRheeder.
> The Reo as apposed to other mechs has a bit of safety in that regard.
> The spring at the bottom of the battery will collapse if you draw too much current. The battery will drop and the circuit will be opened.
> 
> Saying that, I have never had that problem....yet. Just keep your builds above 0.3ohm to be on the safe side.
> I MTL and I think my lowest build is about 0.6ohm.



@GregF - easier said than done - I am a model so I must always be concerned about my biggest asset: my gorgeous looks 

I normally build higher anyway - lowest that I build is normally 0.6




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @GregF - easier said than done - I am a model so I must always be concerned about my biggest asset: my gorgeous looks
> 
> I normally build higher anyway - lowest that I build is normally 0.6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



So if the spring has that feature, should I be getting some spare ones? What other spares should I be keeping? (I am not near vape shops, so I have to plan these things properly


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Oh wow @RenaldoRheeder 
Congrats on that and wishing you well for it!!

My advice is to get a nice atty for it
To me a Reo is classic. Its all about building the right coil and positioning it perfectly in the atty to give you the optimal vape. For the right juice.

For me the Reo with its single battery is not about power but rather getting that perfect balance between enough vaping vigour, flavour accuracy and battery life.

Its a marvellous journey and the vape on a mech is glorious

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GregF

I would recommend that you get at least one spring, couple of magnets, a strike plate and a positive contact.
You could get a P67 repair kit that has most of those items in it including a bottle and tube.
Get a few magnets, they are cheap enough and if one happens to pop out they are a ***** to find.
If you plan on stripping (totally) the P67 from time to time to clean it then you should also get a spring screw and a Stainless Center Post.
You have the Gold slotted door, you might be interested in the Gold Solid door to change things a bit.
There is a group buy happening if you are interested.

[edit] OK you are in Nigeria, maybe for when you are back in SA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RenaldoRheeder said:


> So if the spring has that feature, should I be getting some spare ones? What other spares should I be keeping? (I am not near vape shops, so I have to plan these things properly



Don't worry about Springs @RenaldoRheeder! I will add two to the package for you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> Oh wow @RenaldoRheeder
> Congrats on that and wishing you well for it!!
> 
> My advice is to get a nice atty for it
> To me a Reo is classic. Its all about building the right coil and positioning it perfectly in the atty to give you the optimal vape. For the right juice.
> 
> For me the Reo with its single battery is not about power but rather getting that perfect balance between enough vaping vigour, flavour accuracy and battery life.
> 
> Its a marvellous journey and the vape on a mech is glorious
> 
> Enjoy



Thanks @Silver. I can understand why the build on a mech is much more important than on a regulated mod. I can see a lot of experimentation in my future. 

Is the selection process of the atty different on a mech? Are there attys that are better suited to mechs?

I normally use Samsung 30Q batteries. Are there better suited batteries that I should consider?


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## GregF

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Thanks @Silver. I can understand why the build on a mech is much more important than on a regulated mod. I can see a lot of experimentation in my future.
> 
> Is the selection process of the atty different on a mech? Are there attys that are better suited to mechs?
> 
> I normally use Samsung 30Q batteries. Are there better suited batteries that I should consider?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


30Q are fine and at you build resistance they will last a while as well.


----------



## Petrus

RenaldoRheeder said:


> With my one year vaping anniversary coming up in April, I still have one box to tick : The dreaded Mech Mod.
> 
> So I pulled the trigger last night on a Reo P67 from @Rob Fisher. Now I have to get ready and prepare for what I have been avoiding for a long time. Luckily I know that I am in safe hands here on ECIGSSA.
> 
> Any pointers and references are welcome and greatly appreciated already. I am in sponge mode and ready for maximum absorption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


@RenaldoRheeder , do not stress, I remember when I got my first Reo, I fire it with my arm behind the half closed door. Now I almost vape mech squonkers almost exclusively. Just check your atty on a coil tab for shorts and try to keep your build above 0.2 ohm's then you are ready to rumble. I have found that the Sony VTC 5a batteries works perfect on a P67.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GregF

Also, any BF Atty will do. You just need to find what you like.
For me it was small chamber, RM2, OL16 and Cylcone


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Thanks @Silver. I can understand why the build on a mech is much more important than on a regulated mod. I can see a lot of experimentation in my future.
> 
> Is the selection process of the atty different on a mech? Are there attys that are better suited to mechs?
> 
> I normally use Samsung 30Q batteries. Are there better suited batteries that I should consider?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



I think the atty choice is very important but very personal
My favourites on my Reo are RM2 for MTL and Nuppin and OL16 for restricted lung hit
I keep my builds to above about 0.4
And i am using the LG chocs - for a bit more capacity. They work nicely
Those 30Qs should be fine for similar resistances to me. I think its 20A CDR. Just check the latest Mooch table. I saw someone posted it in the battery section. I think @antonherbst did.

You get guys vaping on mechs with very low ohm builds and stressing their batteries out with monstrous coils on big air atties for big clouds. But to me thats not what the Reo is about. I like to get a coil that gives enough vape intensity but where the battery lasts roughly the duration of the juice bottle.

As for atty choice its so personal. I would say go for a smaller chamber flavour atty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Petrus

@RenaldoRheeder , if you battle to get a atty as mentioned by @Silver , I have a brand new Cyclone for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't worry about Springs @RenaldoRheeder! I will add two to the package for you!
> View attachment 123509



Thanks @Rob Fisher - you are a star 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

GregF said:


> I would recommend that you get at least one spring, couple of magnets, a strike plate and a positive contact.
> You could get a P67 repair kit that has most of those items in it including a bottle and tube.
> Get a few magnets, they are cheap enough and if one happens to pop out they are a ***** to find.
> If you plan on stripping (totally) the P67 from time to time to clean it then you should also get a spring screw and a Stainless Center Post.
> You have the Gold slotted door, you might be interested in the Gold Solid door to change things a bit.
> There is a group buy happening if you are interested.
> 
> [edit] OK you are in Nigeria, maybe for when you are back in SA



Let me look at this and I’ll send you a PM shortly - thanks @GregF

BTW - I build up stashes while I am in Nigeria and collect when I come back to SA 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Petrus said:


> @RenaldoRheeder , if you battle to get a atty as mentioned by @Silver , I have a brand new Cyclone for you.



Thanks @Petrus. I do have a Flave, Hadaly and Entheon. All of them favorites of mine. Would you recommend the Cyclone over the ones listed for the Reo?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Thanks @Petrus. I do have a Flave, Hadaly and Entheon. All of them favorites of mine. Would you recommend the Cyclone over the ones listed for the Reo?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Ah @Petrus - I Googled and found another picture. PM incoming



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Room Fogger

Congratulations @RenaldoRheeder , I tried one and immediately started a save for a Reo fund! Got a Coppervape squonker to practice on in the meantime. It really is a special machine, and the scare only lasts for the first build and toot. After that it is just our pleasure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

@RenaldoRheeder i cant really add anything to what you would need, it has all been covered by the people before this post. 

But i can say you will for sure enjoy the reo build quality and the ease of maintaining it. If you like the more restricted vape then i would say sa hadaley is in my opinion a top choice atty.

I just make sure my coils are above the 0,5 ohm mark and that i “grease” the contacts. Then all is fine and dandy. 

And lastly. 


Welcome to the reonaut family.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Hi All - I'm overwhelmed by all the responses. As always this is the greatest group of people on one place. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex

Hi @RenaldoRheeder, when I got started on this vaping thing, tube mech mods were all the rage. And so progressing from that to the Reo wasn't even a concern as far as safety goes. As others have already noted, the collapsing bi-metal spring is designed for just that purpose. 

And as a side note from my experience with owning two Reo's. they really are magnificent devices. To me they are akin to a tool that is passed down from many generations, and yet still excels in it's function.

I'm sure in later years when looking back at your choice, you'll feel the same way I do. Congrats ^5

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Christos

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @GregF - easier said than done - I am a model so I must always be concerned about my biggest asset: my gorgeous looks
> 
> I normally build higher anyway - lowest that I build is normally 0.6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Send nudes with your credit card details 

I suspect this is going to be your final leap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Christos said:


> Send nudes with your credit card details
> 
> I suspect this is going to be your final leap.



@Christos - I sat my wife down a few days ago and scolded her for edging me on to buy nice looking vape gear. I asked her nicely not to encourage me to buy any more vape gear. I was firm in my decision and motivated and inspired to be strong. 

I was obviously the joke in the house last night when I had to confess my relapse 

I doubt if this will be my last leap. It took me 40 years to give up smoking. I have a bit more than 39 years left for vaping the search for the holy grail continues 




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Christos - I sat my wife down a few days ago and scolded her for edging me on to buy nice looking vape gear. I asked her nicely not to encourage me to buy any more vape gear. I was firm in my decision and motivated and inspired to be strong.
> 
> I was obviously the joke in the house last night when I had to confess my relapse
> 
> I doubt if this will be my last leap. It took me 40 years to give up smoking. I have a bit more than 39 years left for vaping the search for the holy grail continues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


When i got my first reo I really stopped buying stuff for a good while.

The reo is a fantastic device and it does in some instances become the "end game" device.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Thanks Rob - I'll visit Amazon shortly
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



@Rob Fisher - ordered - should hit the SA shores around mid March 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Christos - I sat my wife down a few days ago and scolded her for edging me on to buy nice looking vape gear. I asked her nicely not to encourage me to buy any more vape gear. I was firm in my decision and motivated and inspired to be strong.
> 
> I was obviously the joke in the house last night when I had to confess my relapse
> 
> I doubt if this will be my last leap. It took me 40 years to give up smoking. I have a bit more than 39 years left for vaping the search for the holy grail continues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Im sorry about your relapse @RenaldoRheeder  . 
And here on the forum you thought i will just post a lovely vape family pic, little did you know that pic would be the result in you buying a new mod 

The vape game... Gotta love it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance

Christos said:


> When i got my first reo I really stopped buying stuff for a good while.
> 
> The Reo is a fantastic device and it does in some instances become the "end game" device.



That is exactly where I am heading on the mod front. Busy purchasing a Grand. Since going full mech my regulated devices have been standing around as idle as municipal workers. Of all my mods the Mini is in use 90% of the time, even despite its small juice and battery capacity, its form and function just blows everything else out of the water. Therefore the need to take this load off a bit by getting a full size one. 

And that should be one of the last mods I ever buy, besides maybe another Reo, maybe...
Just realized however, the Reo may be my "end game" device but I foresee the search for the ultimate BF RDA to continue for a while still.

Congratulations @RenaldoRheeder, there is something about vaping on a Reo that is hard to put in words and compares to nothing else in the vaping world. You have made an excellent choice and I wish you great joy and happiness with it.

At least we now know what lies at the bottom of the vaping mod rabbit hole, its a Reo!

Best Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Carnival

Room Fogger said:


> Congratulations @RenaldoRheeder , I tried one and immediately started a save for a Reo fund! Got a Coppervape squonker to practice on in the meantime. It really is a special machine, and the scare only lasts for the first build and toot. After that it is just our pleasure.



That’s how I see it - the first build and toot is what I need to get through, then after that happy days! I am just waiting to receive my batts today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Clouds4Days said:


> Im sorry about your relapse @RenaldoRheeder  .
> And here on the forum you thought i will just post a lovely vape family pic, little did you know that pic would be the result in you buying a new mod
> 
> The vape game... Gotta love it



@Clouds4Days - true. After posting that photo, I realized that I had a serious problem. 

When I set out on my vaping journey, I had in mind to try everything vape-related, and although I did a very brief stint with Mechs, I never realy got into it. So that was missing in my Vape 101 "training" for year 1. 

Secondly the total count of my mods resulted in a single digit figure. That is just not acceptable.

And lastly - I just can't help myself. . 

So here I am again, but I am not doing this for selfish reasons. My senior executive vice president of international relations and importation (@TheV) has been idle for way too long and is getting bored. Have to keep him employed and busy 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Andre

Most welcome to Reoville, Reonaut-in-waiting, @RenaldoRheeder . Shall send the badge to @TheV for safekeeping!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Andre said:


> Most welcome to Reoville, Reonaut-in-waiting, @RenaldoRheeder . Shall send the badge to @TheV for safekeeping!



Can't wait @Andre - seems that my wife might do a trip down in April so it is going to be a bit of a wait for me. Unless somebody wants to come join me for a coffee and mini vape meet here in Nigeria. Any takers? 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

